# link-error vmware-view-open-client

## Treborius

hi,

ich habe gerade versucht app-emulation/vmware-view-open-client-4.5.0.297975-r1

zu emergen, leider bricht der versucht mit einem linker-fehler ab, aus dem ich

nicht gerade schlau werde.

Ich musste das Paket de-key-worden, aber ich brauche es leider   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vielleicht kann ja jemand damit was anfangen, oder mir eine Alternative nennen.

hier mal der Fehler :

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o vmware-view vmware_view-baseApp.o vmware_view-baseXml.o vmware_view-broker.o vmware_view-brokerXml.o vmware_view-cdkUrl.o vmware_view-desktop.o vmware_view-procHelper.o vmware_view-protocols.o vmware_view-restartMonitor.o vmware_view-stubs.o vmware_view-tunnel.o vmware_view-usb.o vmware_view-util.o  gtk/vmware_view-app.o gtk/vmware_view-brokerDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-cryptoki.o gtk/vmware_view-desktopDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-desktopSelectDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-disclaimerDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-dlg.o gtk/vmware_view-helpSupportDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-kioskWindow.o gtk/vmware_view-loginDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-main.o  gtk/vmware_view-passwordDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-prefs.o gtk/vmware_view-rdesktop.o gtk/vmware_view-rmks.o gtk/vmware_view-scCertDetailsDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-scCertDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-scInsertPromptDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-scPinDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-securIDDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-transitionDlg.o gtk/vmware_view-window.o gtk/vmware_view-windowSizeDlg.o   libFile.a libPanicDefault.a libPanic.a libString.a libStubs.a libLog.a libUser.a libBasicHttp.a libNothread.a libPoll.a libPollDefault.a libPollGtk.a libGtm.a  libProductState.a libSig.a libDict.a libMisc.a libErr.a libUnicode.a libCdk.a  -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -latk-1.0 -lcairo -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lX11  -lxml2  -lcurl  -lssl -lcrypto  -L/usr/lib -lboost_signals-mt -licuuc -licudata  

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: vmware_view-baseXml.o: undefined reference to symbol 'g_module_symbol'

/usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [vmware-view] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/compile/portage/app-emulation/vmware-view-open-client-4.5.0.297975-r1/work/VMware-view-open-client-source-4.5.0-297975'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/compile/portage/app-emulation/vmware-view-open-client-4.5.0.297975-r1/work/VMware-view-open-client-source-4.5.0-297975'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-view-open-client-4.5.0.297975-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie sehen die Linkerflags aus?

----------

## Treborius

für obige Kompilierung habe ich LDFLAGS="" gesetzt, weil ich schon dachte das es daran liegt, 

machte aber keinen Unterschied

```

--as-needed

```

ist ja jetzt irgendwie standard

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507300

----------

